# LF: Hazel FT: Fauna + Others



## Honie (May 22, 2020)

I’ve finally decided to start looking for my dreamies so I may get all of them together. I’ve listed below who I am looking for and whom I have to offer. I am only looking for official nintendo amiibo cards, thank you!



Spoiler: looking for



HAZEL HAZEL HAZEL







Spoiler: trading



DJ K.K.
Timmy
Lottie
Bertha
Teddy
Eunice
Curt
Kabuki
Poppy
Pashmina
Papi



​


----------



## Honie (May 23, 2020)

bumpidooo


----------



## Blueskyy (May 23, 2020)

Hey! Are you trading from the US? I have Poppy! Would you trade Boris for her? Just wondering! Also I don’t think this thread allows money trades for cards. Just card for card  Let me know.


----------



## Honie (May 24, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Hey! Are you trading from the US? I have Poppy! Would you trade Boris for her? Just wondering! Also I don’t think this thread allows money trades for cards. Just card for card  Let me know.



Sorry! I would like to trade!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 24, 2020)

DMed ya!


----------



## Honie (Jun 3, 2020)

bump


----------



## tlc3897 (Jun 5, 2020)

just DM'd you!


----------



## Honie (Jun 7, 2020)

bump uwu


----------



## jawsehlynn (Jun 7, 2020)

would you do pashmina for fauna? i can add teddy on there as well c:


----------



## Honie (Jun 8, 2020)

jawsehlynn said:


> would you do pashmina for fauna? i can add teddy on there as well c:



would you accept pashmina/teddy for fauna? ;w;


----------



## jawsehlynn (Jun 9, 2020)

Slushie said:


> would you accept pashmina/teddy for fauna? ;w;


i’ll pm you!


----------



## Honie (Jun 9, 2020)

bump.


----------



## Honie (Jun 10, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Honie (Jun 11, 2020)

bump!!!! please let me find a coco card soon


----------



## Honie (Jun 12, 2020)

bump


----------



## Honie (Jun 17, 2020)

bump


----------



## Honie (Sep 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## mksmuse (Sep 29, 2021)

i have two hazels


----------



## cassiecrossing (Oct 2, 2021)

I have a Hazel and am looking for Pashmina!!!


----------

